# Watersporters vs. anglers



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

With summer coming fast upon us, we all start thinking of having to deal with those pesky people in recreation boats waterkiing, wakeboarding and tubing right past the spot we're trying to fish. I myself am a wakeboarder, waterskiier and a tuber (love saying that word :lol: ) but I'm also a VERY avid fisherman. So i know both sides of this. There is nothing more annoying than a boat screaming by you as you are fishing, creating wakes that make you want to say naughty words. Many people don't realize however, that on 99% of reservoirs and lakes, the best spot to wakeboard (or waterskii) is near the edges, because thats the smoothest water. Anyway, i could go on with this for hours explaining both sides of the problem, but I don't think thats necessary. Come on guys. Lets all give a little and make this summer conflict-free. -Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its a good reminder for fishermen to stop off at Harbor Freight to pick up a dozen cheap cresent wrenches to throw at boats that roar past full throttle within 30ft of your trolling boat.




-DallanC


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> So i know both sides of this.


I mean no disrespect, but the problem with your logic is this: for every one like you, there are 100 that ONLY see it from the power squadron side and they don't give a **** about fisherpersons.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I always thought the smoothest part is right behind the boat.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The people that obey the laws and don't get too close to me when I'm fishing have every right to do what they are doing.
When they come too close, that's when the trouble starts.

I try and avoid places like Willard and Pineview on weekends.
For some reason places like Rockport and East Canyon don't seem to be as bad for me.

I try to use my boat at places like Porcupine and Lost Creek on weekends.
I would simply rather enjoy my day on the water than fight with rude people.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> The people that obey the laws and don't get too close to me when I'm fishing have every right to do what they are doing.
> When they come too close, that's when the trouble starts.
> The law requires a moving boat to be at a wakeless speed when within 150' of another boat.
> If people would simply follow this rule, fishing form a boat would be a lot more fun.
> ...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ive never had a problem fishing pineview. Maybe its the big musky lures that keep them at bay. Maybe its because muskies will take a lure right out of my prop wash. I switch to small jigs around lunch time and go for perch around the docks and boat ramps. This is the time i eat my lunch and take in the view. 8) :O•-: youve gota love pineview
O cant remember when i ever caught a perch.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Grandpa D said:


> [quote="Grandpa D":2mo4m7dx]The people that obey the laws and don't get too close to me when I'm fishing have every right to do what they are doing.
> When they come too close, that's when the trouble starts.
> The law requires a moving boat to be at a wakeless speed when within 150' of another boat.
> If people would simply follow this rule, fishing form a boat would be a lot more fun.


[/quote:2mo4m7dx]

I agree. WAY too many boaters get much closer than 150' of another boat while doin 40mph or better. What about the shore? How close can you be to it?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The reg is the same for shore fishing.
To be fair to water skiers, I don't know where they are supposed to go to get away from other boats or shore anglers. Looks like one of those laws that would be hard comply with.

Here are the regs. Page 13 has the quote I used.
http://static.stateparks.utah.gov/docs/ ... lights.pdf


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Grandpa D said:


> The reg is the same for shore fishing.
> To be fair to water skiers, I don't know where they are supposed to go to get away from other boats or shore anglers. Looks like one of those laws that would be hard comply with.


Yeah it's tough. I go to mantua a lot for fishing and wakeboarding, but more and more people are going there and its becoming a burden to do either; people flippin us off all the time, yelling stuff at us...even when we've got little kids with us that get scared from all that. And as i stated before, i'm not just saying all this as "the enemy" or something, these same things happen when we're fishing, from shore or from a boat, and other boats go screamin by.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> I agree. WAY too many boaters get much closer than 150' of another boat while doin 40mph or better. What about the shore? *How close can you be to it?*


No offense here, but as avid boater as you say you are, and then you ask how close you can be to shore? Really? Know before you go man. Know before you go.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

My bad gary.


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

I say we pass some sort of legislation that limits the number of wakeboarding boats on a lake any time fishermen are utilizing it. Or even better, only allow powersports on the Great Salt Lake. It would be perfect, there is plenty of room for them and it won't disturb fishermen!!!

o-||


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Its all good man. Its all good. 

I'm in the camp that if the distance and proximity rules are followed, that fishermen and watersporters can get along just fine. I think that most folks realize that we have to share the waters and can deal with some recreation boating traffic while fishing. If it bothers fishermen that much, then go fish a stream. By choosing to fish a water that has watersports also, you accept that people will be using the lake for some zoom zoom. But with that, skiers and jet skis should also respect the fishermen and not feel the need to buzz the guy in the float tube.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

GaryFish said:


> Its all good man. Its all good.
> 
> I'm in the camp that if the distance and proximity rules are followed, that fishermen and watersporters can get along just fine. I think that most folks realize that we have to share the waters and can deal with some recreation boating traffic while fishing. If it bothers fishermen that much, then go fish a stream. By choosing to fish a water that has watersports also, you accept that people will be using the lake for some zoom zoom. But with that, skiers and jet skis should also respect the fishermen and not feel the need to buzz the guy in the float tube.


Spot-on bro.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

This thread is a rite of spring. 

I've always wondered if power boat enthusiasts on utahpowersquadron.net complain as much about fishermen as we do about them. :O•-: -Ov-


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Catherder said:


> This thread is a rite of spring.
> 
> I've always wondered if power boat enthusiasts on utahpowersquadron.net complain as much about fishermen as we do about them. :O•-: -Ov-


I caught a waterskier once when they picked up my line from coming too close to me. I'll bet he complained for weeks about it.

(Too bad I didn't catch the driver of the boat instead of the skier... it wasn't the skier's fault, but his ankle took the hook)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> If it bothers fishermen that much, then go fish a stream.


I agree. Another reason I like high alpine hike-in's and still waters with little or no boat access. Sometimes it's best to just avoid the issue, especially at the more popular zoom-zoom waters.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

sawsman said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > If it bothers fishermen that much, then go fish a stream.
> ...


Exactly right on there, if it's too cold for water-skiers then it's perfect for me.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > If it bothers fishermen that much, then go fish a stream.
> ...


+1


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

GutPile said:


> I say we pass some sort of legislation that limits the number of fishing boats on a lake any time wakeboarders are utilizing it. Or even better, only allow fishing on the Great Salt Lake. It would be perfect, there is plenty of room for them and it won't disturb skiers!!!
> 
> o-||


I agree.


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

PBH said:


> GutPile said:
> 
> 
> > I say we pass some sort of legislation that limits the number of fishing boats on a lake any time wakeboarders are utilizing it. Or even better, only allow fishing on the Great Salt Lake. It would be perfect, there is plenty of room for them and it won't disturb skiers!!!
> ...


Do you work for NBC? Looks like you did a little editing of your own there... :lol:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

There's always two sides to the story. For some reason these fishing sites typically only see the one.







(edited to include emoticon -- trying to improve my forum etiquette)

//dog//


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree. However, I wrote that whole legislation thing in complete sarcasm (hence the little popcorn-eating guy), there's no need to get your panties in a twist...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

who's panties are in a twist? Would you like a mirror?






(I included your popcorn corn guy because I fully understood your sarcasm. You should have expected a sarcastic response. Am I supposed to include a cute emoticon for you to understand that? I apologize. I'll include an emoticon in all future posts. Thank you.)

-^*^*^*-


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

PBH said:


> who's panties are in a twist? Would you like a mirror?
> 
> (I included your popcorn corn guy because I fully understood your sarcasm. You should have expected a sarcastic response. Am I supposed to include a cute emoticon for you to understand that? I apologize. I'll include an emoticon in all future posts. Thank you.)
> 
> -^*^*^*-


That's better...

And I'll have to pass on the mirror, "going commando" is the best way to avoid pantie twists


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Sometimes it is other fishermen, I have a problem when I am shore fishing and someone trolling comes across my lines way closer than I am casting. :roll:


----------

